# New on here, pics of my lil man diesel :)



## Jon & Diesel (Aug 8, 2011)

Diesel is my 1st pitbull and hes everything i could ask for in a dog... he loves to play and loves everyone...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

hes a good lookin boy love brindle dogs


----------



## Jon & Diesel (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks, these pics are old... hard drive went down on my laptop and lost all the new ones. will post more soon tho


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

awwww... hes adorable!!! welcome to GP


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice looking pup, love his color.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: He's super adorable. I love his color, so beautiful


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!Your boy is handsome!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So cute! He reminds me of my boy Loki. Same coloring/markings kind of. 

Great looking boy


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow he is beautiful, great looking pup!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww I do LOVE me soem red dogs and with stripes, even better  Love the one of him lookin out the window and barking at the RC truck


----------

